# paper sticking on name badges



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

hi,

I am trying to dye sub some unisub brand 1x3 name badges. these are new for me but I've done several other small unisub items.

recommended time was 400 degrees for 45 sec. the paper is sticking to the blank. I mean sticking as no soaking will pull it off.

when I sub, I keep a bowl of water next to the heat press, take the blank out and immediately drop it in the water. wait a sec to cool off then peel off immediately.

this has worked for unisub aluminum and plastic once I got the pressure/temp down right.

I have tried lowering the temp to 395, lowered the pressure and time down to 40 sec. I have subbed one of the products I have success with to test the heat press and they came out fine at normal settings (400 at 50 sec).

can one sheet of paper be bad out of a pack? could these blanks coating be defective? they are unisub brand.

will call supplier monday but hoping someone here has insights.

thanks in advance,

Melinda


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Check the blank to see if there is a clear plastic film on it. Some blanks come with the film to protect the coating. I've ruined so many blanks by not knowing that. Now I check them all. Sometimes the vendor will tell you they have a plastic film and sometimes they won't. But when the paper sticks that badly the film is usually the culprit.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

just tried doing a plastic unisub magnet and it worked fine at normal settings also. 

tried printing out images again on same paper used as normal. 

just ordered also new to me the unisub name bad that is 2.5x3.5 aluminum so will trying printing one of those.

I think the aluminum is the same thickness on each of these items isn't it? why would the 1x3 size be different?

I even tried putting a piece of regular printer paper on top.

this is how I sub: teflon sheet on bottom, then blank, then image on top. normally thats all but did try adding a piece of regular paper on top of all of that with no help.

 I sell one off items (similar to what you find on zazzle) and just finished a batch of new images this weekend just for this new size blank for me so not like I have an order that has to go out (I actually use these name badges to make different size magnets than my supplier offers). any help would be much appreciated


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

iben, thanks ! running off to check now. sorry didn't see your post before mine


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

That's ok, I think they both hit the board at the same time. What I've also found semi-effective is using a rough plastic scrubber sponge and scraping the paper off. I've had to do that with the aluminum water bottles I just finished making. Some would stick and others did not.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

loretta,

that is what it was ! wow, I never thought of that. I knew the license plates and some other large items came with a peel off coating but none of the small blanks I've bought have (including fiberboard coasters).

what a relief  though annoying to have to peel off a layer every time I want to sub one. I did peel off the others that were done and the print is too faded to be salable.

thank you again so much. so glad you were about on this sunday afternoon!

Melinda


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Glad I could help. The name badges, pet ID tags, and inserts for the pewter stuff (conde), dog tags, and inserts for the business card holders all have that pesky film. Those are the ones that I've found them on so far. I get most of my sub blanks from conde. I hate peeling that layer off because it wastes so much time. Sorry to hear your other ones aren't usable. But at least now you know and next time you will peel before you press. So frustrating. I've made a whole box of garbage so far finding out things the hard way.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Almost all of the Unisub aluminum products are a .030 thickness. You may have some other type of metal.


----------

